# شاب يسلم الهيئة 800 عمل سحري وجدها في غرفة والده المتوفَّى .. بالصور



## @دانه الدنيا@ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

نجحت إدارة متابعة قضايا السحر والشعوذة بالرئاسة العامة لهيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر أمس الأول في فك طلاسم وأعمال سحرية يُقدَّر عددها بنحو 800 عمل ومصادَرَة مجموعة كبيرة من كُتُب تعلُّم السحر والشعوذة.​ 
وبدأت القضية عندما قصد شابٌّ رجالَ الهيئة، وسلَّمهم كيساً كبيراً ممتلئاً مربوطاً بإحكام، وأخبرهم بأنه وجده في غرفة والده الذي تُوفِّي منذ أيام. وقال الشاب إنه يرغب في إطلاع رجال الهيئة عليه والتصرف بمحتواه حسب معرفتهم.​

ودُهش رجال الهيئة بما وجدوه داخل الكيس من مئات من الأعمال السحرية التي يخص بعضها عوائل كاملة، وبعضها يخص أشخاصاً؛ وذلك للإضرار باسم إحدى الأميرات، وعدد من رجال الأعمال.​ 
واختلفت تلك الأعمال من حيث أشكالها وطريقة كتابتها وما كُتبت عليه، وأيضاً تواريخ كتابتها، وقد مضى على كتابة بعضها أكثر من خمسين وأربعين وثلاثين عاماً، فيما كُتب بعضها على ورق، وبعضها على جلود بعض الحيوانات، وعلى أقمشة، وهناك عمل وُجد مكتوباً على رِجْل ذئب، وكُتبت بعض الأعمال على قِطَع حديدية وداخل ميداليات مفاتيح صَدِئت من مُضِيّ السنين عليها.
وتم لَفُّ بعض تلك الأعمال بإحكام بطريقة صعبت حتى طريقة فتحها وإتلافها؛ ما استغرق - حسب المصادر - وقتاً طويلاً من رجال الهيئة في إتلافها وفك طلاسمها. ووجد رجال الهيئة أسماء لعوائل وأشخاص وصور لبعضهم وبعض الأماكن، كما وُجدت مجموعة كبيرة من كُتُب تعلُّم السحر والشعوذة.​

*

 *
*

*​ 
*

*​ 
*

*​​​​​


----------



## جوو الرياض (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: شاب يسلم الهيئة 800 عمل سحري وجدها في غرفة والده المتوفَّى .. بالصور*

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله الله يكفينا الشر


----------



## فتاة الرياض (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: شاب يسلم الهيئة 800 عمل سحري وجدها في غرفة والده المتوفَّى .. بالصور*

حسبنااا الله ونعم الوكيل 

مودتي ,,


----------



## ميمو الحارثي (9 فبراير 2012)

*رد: شاب يسلم الهيئة 800 عمل سحري وجدها في غرفة والده المتوفَّى .. بالصور*

الله يحمينآآآآآآآآآآآ ,,


----------



## ابو/ احمــــــــــد (9 فبراير 2012)

*رد: شاب يسلم الهيئة 800 عمل سحري وجدها في غرفة والده المتوفَّى .. بالصور*

ياالله​ 

يامنزّل الكتاب ومجريَ السحاب وهازم الأحزاب شديد العقاب سريع الحساب اللهم أحص السحرة وأعوانهم عدداً​ 

اللهم احصِ السحرة وأعوانهم عدداً​ 

اللهم واقتلهم بدداً​ 

اللهم ولا تغادر منهم أحداً​ 

اللهم اقتّل السحرة وأعوانهم أجمعين​ 

اللهم إنّا نجعلك في نحورهم​ 

اللهم إنّا نعوذ بك من شرورهم اللهم إنّا نعوذ بك من أسحارهم وعقدهم وربطهم ​ 

اللهم اهلك السحرة فإنهم لا يعجزونك​ 

اللهم أهلك أقواهم ​ 

اللهم أهلك أعتاهم ​ 

اللهم اهلك أمكرهم وأكبرهم وأدهاهم وأخفاهم​ 

اللهم اهلك أعلمهم بالسحر وأشدّهم وأقواهم سحراً​ 

اللهم اهلك كل جبار عنيد اللهم اهلك كل جبار عنيد اللهم اهلك كل جبار عنيد شيطان متكبر مريد​ 

اللهم عليك بكل ملك ساحر من الجان بسحره المستمر تسلط​ 

اللهم إنا نجعلك في نحروهم ونعوذ بك من شرِّورهم إكفناهم بما شئت وكيف شئت​ 

اللهم وأهلكهم هلاك عادٍ وثمود​ 

اللهم اجعل عاليهم سافلهم كقوم لوط​ 

اللهم أهلكهم بالطاغية​ 

اللهم لا تجعل لهم من باقية​ 

اللهم سلط عليهم جنداً من جندك​ 

وملائكةً من عندك​ 

اللهم أنزل عليهم رجزك الأليم​ 

وعذابك الشديد​ 

اللهم انزل عليهم بأسك الشديد​ 

اللهم زلزلهم زلزالاً شديداً​ 

واكبتهم والعنهم لعناً كبيراً​ 

اللهم اقتل من سحر وطغى وبغى وكان لآياتك عنيدا​ 

اللهم ارهقه صعوداً​ 

اللهم اجعل النجوم عليهم رجوماً​ 

والزّقوم لهم طعاماً​ 

واسقهم حميماً​ 

اللهم ألق في قلوبهم الرعب​ 

اللهم اقلب السحر على من سحر​ 

اللهم اذق الساحر الم سحره​ 

يارب ياكريم اسالك ​ 

ان تنزل الشفاء ​ 

لكل مسلم ومسلمه​ 

ابتلوا بهذا السحر​ 

اللهم ارفع كل داء عنهم ​ 

اللهم اشفهم بشفاك شفاء لا يغادر سقما​ 

ياالله لايبطل السحر الا انت سبحانك اللهم ابطله عن كل من ابتلا به ​ 
امين يارب العالمين​


----------

